# first Arthropod



## fury (Nov 30, 2003)

ok i've made up my mind about what to do with my 20 gallon long. i'm going with a first time ever, desert theme (for me at least). also my first Arthropod

i thank you all for the help with the hognose snake but i gave it some thought and would really like to do something totally different than what i'm used to. i'm looking for something that does not require high humidity little to none is more like it.

(((((WHAT DO YOU RECAMEND)))))


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Arthropod is very general. Any types specifically?

Check out Chromatopelma cyanopubecens (also known as GBB). Its a colourful and low humidity tarantula. A 20g would be a bit more then needed, but it would still work fine. A lasiodora parahybana would fill the tank much better. They arnt desert, but rather more shrublandish. They grow super fast, but arnt all to colourful. They can get abit over 10". From sling it will grow to about 6" in a year. If you buy a sling, be prepared to wait a bit before putting it in the 20g, and if you get an adult t, get a female as males live much less.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

B. smithi, or really i think all brachypelmas would be fine in a low humidity setup. For your desert setup, dont use just sand, mix it with a decent percent of peat or another kind of soil. Brachypelma smithy and a bunch of brachs are slow growers so just wanted to warn you. Adult female smithis will also run you about 200$ at a normal price unless you find somebody who wants a quick sale.

How much money are you willing to spend on the arthropod?
Also any criteria? like tarantula, scorp., centipied, whip scorp...
what are you most attracted to colour, behaviour, size...?
Anything that you can think of would help with ideas.

The only arthropods i have are tarantulas so i cant really help with the others.


----------



## fury (Nov 30, 2003)

> How much money are you willing to spend on the arthropod?
> Also any criteria? like tarantula, scorp., centipied, whip scorp...
> what are you most attracted to colour, behaviour, size...?
> Anything that you can think of would help with ideas.


1-much money are you willing to spend. up to $50

2-any criteria. scorpion or tarantula

3-what are you most attracted to colour, behaviour, size. behaviour & size

little to no humidity needed is most important to me plus i would like to stay away from dirt/coco fiber


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

fury said:


> > How much money are you willing to spend on the arthropod?
> > Also any criteria? like tarantula, scorp., centipied, whip scorp...
> > what are you most attracted to colour, behaviour, size...?
> > Anything that you can think of would help with ideas.
> ...


Lasiodora parahybana will grow very fast. They dont need too much humidity compared to some, but they still need some especially when slings. One may be ieal for you as they eat and grow like mad. I got one mayby 4-5 months ago and i got it at 3/4" for 15$ and now its 3-4" and ready to molt (which will probably add another inch). They are also out in the open alot when adults.

GBB is a slower grower then LP's, but it has sweet colour and is a heavy webber. You could get an adult gramostola rosea, but they also have the nickname "pet rocks", while some others are called "pet holes". So, dont expect an active t as it wont happen really.

If your new to t's, stay away from any old world (asia, india...) species as they are more dangerous. Im still not sure if you know that if you only spend 50$, you will usually get only a sling (unless its a very common species like a rosea (they like it very dry)) From a sling which are usually under an inch (ive about 1/4" t's so its very small) a year later, its in a 1 gal rubermaid. Another one of my t's took a year from sling to only 4". Growth depends on species, but honestly it will be at least a year for most species perhaps 5 for slower growers (brahypelma...) before its large enough for a 20 gallon tank.

I think your best option is either spend more money for an adult or juvie (which will be like 100$-200$), get a common adult species like g. rosea or buy a super fast growing species like a lasio parahy. which will be ready for a 20g probably a bit after a year old.

If you want a t, get it and you can get somethign else in the 20g as it will take a while for it to become an adult, For the first year, t's are generally kept in pill vials, deli cups and adults of most species in 5-10g tanks. If you get a t, you could always just pick up a 10g down the road and just put something in the 20g now, or just get rid of it altogether. For only 50$ you cant really afford to get most species as even juvies so you will have a while to wait for them to grow.


----------



## fury (Nov 30, 2003)

Chilean rose tarantula this just might be it sean-820.

what kind of substrate can i choose from? will sand be ok ?


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

fury said:


> Chilean rose tarantula this just might be it sean-820.
> 
> what kind of substrate can i choose from? will sand be ok ?*I would advise against just sand. Youl could mix some with peat moss, cocanut fibre, unfertalized potting soil..., but keep the mixture rather equal.Im pming you again.*


A rosea would probably be a good option as you an usually find them farily large for about 30$ since they are so common. They arnt to large of t's though (only about 6"). Also, when you get one, dont get male if possible. If the male is mature it will die within a year or so. mature males will have small hooks under their *first pair of legs*. You will notice on a t' there are actually 10 leg looking things, however only 8 are legs. The first two infront of the t (that are shorter then the others are called pedipalps. On the outside of those will be the legs with the hooks is the male is mature (immature males wont have these).

These t's arnt very active at all really, and have also been known to fo on fasts (sometimes lasting over a year). They are easy to care for, but can often have soem weird behavior.
. 
Did you get the pm i sent you a couple days back?


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

fury said:


> Chilean rose tarantula this just might be it sean-820.
> 
> what kind of substrate can i choose from? will sand be ok ?


For $75 I'd be willing to ship you my female B. Smithi (Mexican Red Knee). I'll only ship her while the weather is warm. PM me if you're interested.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

SERRAPYGO said:


> Chilean rose tarantula this just might be it sean-820.
> 
> what kind of substrate can i choose from? will sand be ok ?


For $75 I'd be willing to ship you my female B. Smithi (Mexican Red Knee). I'll only ship her while the weather is warm. PM me if you're interested.
[/quote]

^ Thats a great deal and they are much nicer then roseas. Around here in canada, and adult female will usually sell for at least 200$


----------



## fury (Nov 30, 2003)

thanks for all your help guys.


----------

